# Accord du participe passé (+ être /avoir)



## Ely_wochifem

Saludos, alguien podría ayudarme explicándome como es el correcto uso del participio usando el auxiliar "avoir" ya que me confundo un poco, la idea que tengo es que no tiene relacion con el género ni el número, pero los siguientes caso en particular no los entiendo bien...

1. J'ai vu les enfants, je les ai vus
2. Ces enfants que j'ai vus
3. Les filmes qu'a vus Marie
4. Les gouvernements qui se sont succédé
5. Les gouvernements qui se sont suivis
6. Ils se sont rencontrés et ils se sont tout de suite plu 
7. Ces enfants que j’ai vus grandir
8. La pièce de théâtre que j’ai vu jouer
9. Les acteurs que j’ai vus jouer
10. Elle s’est permis de me répondre
11. Elle s’est autorisée à parler

Espero que me puedan ayudar a despejar las dudas que tengo...
Gracias anticipadas!!


----------



## zaby

Hola,

Mon explication sera en français parce que mon espagnol n'est pas assez bon...

La règle générale est que lorsqu'un verbe est conjugué avec l'auxiliaire avoir, le participe passé s'accorde avec le complément d'objet direct (COD) quand celui-ci est placé avant le verbe.

Pour les verbes qui ne sont pas pronominaux, c'est assez simple :
1. J'ai vu les enfants, je les ai vus (COD = _les_ -> les enfants)
2. Ces enfants que j'ai vus (COD = _que_ -> ces enfants)
3. Les films qu'a vus Marie (COD = _qu'_ -> les films)

Les 3 exemples suivants, sont un peu plus difficiles :
7. Ces enfants que j’ai vus grandir (COD = _que -> ces enfants_ car, remise à l'endroit, la phrase donne "_j'ai vu_ <quoi?> _les enfants_ <faire quoi?> _grandir_")
8. La pièce de théâtre que j’ai vu jouer (COD = _jouer _car, remise à l'endroit, la phrase donne "_j'ai vu_ <quoi?> _jouer_ <jouer quoi?> _une pièce de théatre_".)
9. Les acteurs que j’ai vus jouer (COD = _que -> les acteurs _car, remise à l'endroit, la phrase donne "_j'ai vu_ <quoi?> _les acteurs _<faire quoi?> _jouer_")

Maintenant voyons les verbes pronominaux :
Pour savoir si on doit accorder les participe passé des verbes pronominaux, ils faut savoir si le pronom réfléchi est le COD.

4. Les gouvernements qui se sont succédé
Les gouvernements ont succédé *à* eux même (on n'accorde pas car c'est un complément d'objet indirect (COI) caché)
5. Les gouvernements qui se sont suivis
Les gouvernements ont suivi eux même (COD donc on peut accorder)
6. Ils se sont rencontrés et ils se sont tout de suite plu 
Ils ont rencontré eux-mêmes et ils ont plu *à* eux-mêmes
=> on accorde rencontrés mais pas plu, car plaire a une construction indirecte
10. Elle s’est permis de me répondre
Elle a permis *à* elle-même de me répondre => indirect donc pas d'accord
11. Elle s’est autorisée à parler
Elle a autorisé elle-même à parler => direct donc accord

La grosse difficulté est de bien connaître la construction des verbes !

J'espère que c'est assez clair, n'hésite pas à poser d'autres questions sur le sujet


----------



## Yul

Zaby, 
c'est tout à fait magistral!
Quelle prof!
Yul


----------



## Ely_wochifem

Merci beaucoup pour l'explication.... La question de l'accord est plus complexe de ce que je pensais


----------



## andrea-b

Hola, acabo de encontrar este sitio que explica el _accord du participe passé. _Lo puse también en el hilo francés - inglés. 

http://www.langue-fr.net/d/ppasse/5minutes.htm

Saludos,
Andrea


----------



## lechat_75

Terrible et grande doute: comment accorder ceci? "quelles études avez vous faites?" ou bien: "quelles études avez vous faits?" Je sais que "études" est féminin... mais je suis complètement perdue en cet instant... Merci d'avance !!!!


----------



## Ploupinet

"Quelles études avez-vous fait*e*s ?" est la phrase correcte je pense !


----------



## lengomin

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos. No logro entender cuándo el participio concuerda con el complemento directo en el passé composé cuando se construye con avoir. En la oración "Elle parle des difficultés qu'elle a ¿rencontré/rencontrées? dans sa vie" concordaría? Merci a tous.


----------



## marcoszorrilla

À mon avis oui, parce que le COD est devant le participe.

*Elle parle des difficultés qu'elle a rencontrées*


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui, le COD est avant le verbe, donc on accorde le participe passé avec des difficultés (f) => _Elle parle des difficultés qu'elle a rencontrées.
_++
Cal


----------



## chics

Calamitintin said:


> Oui, le COD est avant le verbe, donc on accorde le participe passé avec des difficultés (f) => _Elle parle des difficultés qu'elle a rencontrées._
> ++
> Cal


 
Oui, et faites attention! Quelques fois le OD est un pronom...
_Elle les a rencontrées._


----------



## lengomin

D'accord. Merci beaucoup


----------



## nusuto

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Salut!
J'ai un duote sur les accords quand on utilise la forme poli de parler, avec "vous" a la place de "tu". 
Jusqu'a maintenant je faisais l'accord exactement comme avec la deuxieme personne du pluriel: "vous etes sortis", par exemple. 
C'est comme ça qu'on fasse ou on doit dire: "vous etes sorti", quand il s'agit seulement de une personne? Il y autres choses a avoir en compte? (pronoms reflechis, possessifs...).
Merci pour votre aide... je suis sure que il doit avoir d'autres questions comme cette-ci, mais je ne les ai pas trouve :-S.
Au revoir!


----------



## grandluc

Buenas noches.
Tu dois faire l'accord avec tout:
-Monsieur. Vous êtes sensé attendre votre tour avant de vous servir. (Pronom sujet-possessif-réflechi). L'avantage en français c'est que la forme est la même au singulier et au pluriel... (logique). *Messieurs. *Vous êtes sensé*s *attendre votre tour avant de vous servir.


----------



## don_fermin_de_pas

En mi libro de ejercicios resueltos de gramática, me he encontrado el siguiente caso (se trata de sustituir por pronombres):

_-Tu as demandé une permission à l'auteur ? → __-Tu lui en as demandée une ?_

Lo extraño es que tengo una gramática de _La Sorbonne_ que dice:

« Le participe ne s'accorde pas avec le pronom *en* :
_- Des poires ? J'*en* ai achet*é* hier._ »

¿Hay algo que estoy entendiendo mal o realmente existe una contradicción?

Gracias.


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Hola!
je t'envoie en pièce jointe un copier-coller sur le pronom EN pris sur internet qui explique bien pourquoi il y a accord ou non.
Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que normalement le participe passé reste invariable, ce sera toujours juste de l'écrire sans accord dans le cas que vous citez, mais il y a des exceptions (dues à des divergences) bien expliquées dans ce fichier.
c'est la première fois que je joins un fichier, ne m'en veuillez pas si ça n'a pas marché.

au revoir!
j'espère vous avoir aidé.


----------



## Arzhela

don_fermin_de_pas said:


> En mi libro de ejercicios resueltos de gramática, me he encontrado el siguiente caso (se trata de sustituir por pronombres):
> 
> _-Tu as demandé une permission à l'auteur ? → __-Tu lui en as demandée une ? _
> 
> Lo extraño es que tengo una gramática de _La Sorbonne_ que dice:
> 
> « Le participe ne s'accorde pas avec le pronom *en* :
> _- Des poires ? J'*en* ai achet*é* hier._ »
> 
> ¿Hay algo que estoy entendiendo mal o realmente existe una contradicción?
> 
> Gracias.


C'est la Sorbonne qui a raison !


----------



## don_fermin_de_pas

El documento es excelente. Me queda claro. Gracias a los dos.


----------



## gonlezza

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola, de nuevo

*"laissé" = dejado (participe passé)*

Esta duda me viene a raíz de un ejemplo que me han puesto sobre otro tema:

_- ¿Où tu a mis les clés?
- Merde ! je *les* ai encore *laissées* dans la voiture !
_
_*(- ¡Mierda!, me las he dejado en el coche...)*
_ 
¿No sería entonces:
_- Merde ! je les ai encore *laissé*..._ ?

Buff, qué lío, porque pensaba que el participio pasado no tenía que condordar ni en género ni en número. 
*¿Es así siempre?*

GRACIAS / MERCI !


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

No sé porque, pero me siento aludida 

Hay muchos hilos sobre el tema tanto en este foro como en el foro _Français seulement._
Este profesor lo explica perfectamente (amen de cualquier gramática).

Si no se te queda claro no dudes en profundizar.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## gonlezza

Bon jour !

Pues sí: y tienes mucha razón en sentirte aludida .
Iré a hacerle una visita a ese profesor.
MERCIIII !


----------



## Vian

Muchas gracias por este hilo Cintia&Martine, conozco la regla del _accord_ desde hace años pero ha sido un verdadero placer escuchar a Bernard Cerquiglini explicándolo. Recomiendo el vídeo a todo aquel esté enseñando francés. Gracias.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Además de la preciosa ayuda del profesor BC, no me cansaré nunca de dirigir a los estudiantes al método *Wilmet* una verdadera joya sobre el acuerdo del participio pasado.


----------



## denu1986

Bonsoir, je m´appelle Denise et je dois faire un execrise où je dois mettre les accords manquants. Est-ce que vous pouvez m´aider? S´il vous plaît corrigez moi.
"Hier soir, ma soeur est allée au cinéma et elle a amené ma nièce avec elle. Elles son rentrées à huit heures pour dîner, mais elles ont continué à parler du film toute la soirée. Ensuite, elles ont découpé des images dans des magazines et elles se sont amusées à les coller dans un cahier. Elles se sont endormies tard et ce matin, elles se sont levées avec difficultés: elles sont restées au lit jusqu´à dix heures et demie. Elles sont rendormies après le déjeuner et à cinq heures, elles sont sorties pour aller voir un autre film."


----------



## denu1986

C´est bien si je dis "Les exercices que vous avez fait sont difficiles"?


----------



## Yul

"Les exercices que vous avez fait*s* sont difficiles"?

Pourquoi?

Parce que le partipe passé employé avec le verbe avoir s'accorde avec son complément d'objet direct (COD) s'il est placé avant lui.  Ici, c'est "que" qui est le COD. Il est mis à la place de "exercices" (masculin pluriel).

Pas toujours facile, n'est-ce pas? 

Bonne chance
Yul


----------



## Yul

Bonsoir, je m´appelle Denise et je dois faire un *exercice *où je dois mettre les accords manquants. Est-ce que vous pouvez m´aider? S´il vous plaît*,* corrige*z-m*oi.

"Hier soir, ma soeur est allée au cinéma et elle a amené ma nièce avec elle. Elles son*t* rentrées à huit heures pour dîner, mais elles ont continué à parler du film toute la soirée. Ensuite, elles ont découpé des images dans des magazines et elles se sont amusées à les coller dans un cahier. Elles se sont endormies tard et*,* ce matin*,* elles se sont levées avec difficult*é *: elles sont restées au lit jusqu´à dix heures et demie. Elles *se* sont rendormies après le déjeuner et*, *à cinq heures, elles sont sorties pour aller voir un autre film."

Yul


----------



## denu1986

Merci beaucoup!!

"Isabelle et sa soeur se sont inscrites à un cours de dessin. Toutes les peintures qu´elles ont faites ont été selectionnées pour l´exposition de leur école et certaines sont reproduites dans un catalogue."

"vous avez visité quelques abbayes? Oui, j´en ai visité quatre".
"vous avez parlé aux viticulteurs? Oui, je leur ai parlé".

C´est bien?


----------



## Yul

Je te conseille de lire l'article 18 des règlements: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=21047

Yul


----------



## denu1986

Yul:

_*18.* Ces forums ne sont pas destinés à effectuer gratuitement vos devoirs à votre place. Si vous avez besoin d'aide pour un travail scolaire, vous êtes prié d'effectuer d'abord ce travail par vous-même. Ensuite, vous pourrez poster ici vos questions sur une phrase, un point de grammaire ou un point de vocabulaire bien particuliers à propos desquels vous aurez besoin d'aide._

Je ne vous ai jamais demandé de faire mes devoirs à ma place. Je travaille avec un livre de grammaire (Grammaire progressive du français - cle international) lequel donne une explication sur un sujet determiné et aprés on doit faire des exercices. Ce que je poste ici, ce sont des exercices que j´ai déjà faits mais sur lesquels j´ai des doutes.
Merci beaucoup par ta conseil.
Denise


----------



## janpol

c'est parfait !


----------



## caramelos

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola! Tengo una duda bastante amplia...

¿Podría enumerarme alguien las excepciones para el acuerdo en el passé composé? Sé que una de ellas es, por ejemplo, cuando a un verbo que debería llevar el auxiliar être le sigue un C.D.

Ejemplo:_ Ses parents *ont subvenu* à toutes ses dépenses_

Muchas gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Gévy

Hola Caramelos:

Está pregunta es demasiado amplia para ser explicada aquí, parece que te refieres a todo lo que toca el passé composé (auxiliares y también concordancia del participio). Esta regla tiene reglas, excepciones y excepciones de las excepciones. 

Además el foro de francés-español se dedica a la traducción y sus problemas, no a dar clases de gramática. .

Lo mejor es consultar una gramática francesa, bien en papel, bien a través de sitios web, hay muchos.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## caramelos

No, no.. Para nada... Sólo sé que *excepciones* de être para la concordancia con el participio pasado (el ejemplo de arriba es una de ellas) y con avoir. Sólo quiero saber en qué casos se cambia el auxiliar por un C.D o porque el verbo sea o no transitivo... Las generalidades del passé composé las tengo claras, solo tengo lagunas en estas excepciones

Gracias


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Bueno... empiezo y si se me olvida algo cuento con los demás (la gramática no es lo mío ).

Verbo *avoir*: 
regla general => no hay concordancia- J'ai mangé une pomme pêche​excepciones  => el COD está antes del verbo.- Les pommes  pêches *que* j'ai mang*ées*.
- Des pommes pêches , j'*en* ai mang*ées*. 
En este caso, ni siquiera es necesario que des pommes esté presente en la misma frase. Puedo contestar a una pregunta:
- Il y avait trois pommes ce matin dans le fruitier et il n'en reste qu'une. - J'en ai mangées deux
Pero si en vez de precisar la fruta y el número se puede dejar de hacer la concordancia.
- (Des fruits) J'en ai mangé.
En este caso fruta es considerado como una masa indeterminada de un producto (como leche/azúcar...)
​Verbo être:
Hay que distinguir los verbos pronominaux réfléchis et pronominaux réciproques.
Regla general => hay concordancia (Si hacemos el paralelo con _avoir_, el COD es el pronombre (me, te, se...) y como está antes del verbo se respeta al concordancia)- je me suis peignée
- je suis tombée​Excepcion => El COD no es el pronombre- je me suis peigné les cheveux
​Debe haber más excepciones... pero no me acuerdo 
En todo caso aquí tienes una página que te lo explicará mejor (y espera otras intervenciones)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## caramelos

Muchísimas gracias!


----------



## swift

J'ai toujours été fasciné par l'exemple des pommes. Il semblerait qu'il est universel. Serait-ce une référence édénique?

En lo que toca a las excepciones: hay otra que acabo de recordar. Con el auxiliar "être", los verbos que se construyen con la preposición "à" (succéder à, por ejemplo) no se concuerdan: ils se sont succéd*é*. En general, se trata de los verbos con sentido de reciprocidad, es decir, de una acción que se da y se recibe (como los verbos de comunicación): se laver, se sourire, se parler, se téléphoner... http://home.ican.net/~galandor/grammair/partici3.htm

Más sobre esta excepción (un lamento muy representativo del sentimiento de los profes de FLE): http://www.ssjbmauricie.qc.ca/langue/coeur/bol.php



*P.S. *J'adore l'exemple des pêches...


----------



## gonlezza

Tras creer haber entendido cuándo hay concordancia con "avoir", entiendo que en la frase: "la luz ha desaparecido", tendría que ser, "la lumière a disparue"... Sin embargo, ¿por qué hay más entradas en google con "la lumière a disparu"?, ¿porque no hay complemento de ningún tipo?...
¿Alguien me podría aclarar un poco esto?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Esta frase pertenece a la regla *normal *de la concordancia con _avoir _=> no hay concordancia.
Es un error poner una *e* a _disparu_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## gonlezza

Esta frase pertenece a la regla *normal *de la concordancia con _avoir _=> no hay concordancia.
Es un error poner una *e* a _disparu_.

 Gracias, C&M. 
Me he leído un montón de veces las concordancias, y no hay manera en algunos casos.... Cuando parece que ya me ha quedado claro, me surge una frase que me hace dudar. Y todo por por el género y el número... Nunca se concuerda en género y número con el avoir, a no ser que el CD esté delante del verbo. ¿Es así, entonces, y definitivamente?
Las niñas han comido manzanas/ Les filles ont mangé des pommes
Las niñas han comido/ Les filles ont mangé
Las manzanas que las niñas han comido/ Les pommes dont les filles ont mangées


----------



## Cintia&Martine

gonlezza said:


> Las niñas han comido manzanas/ Les filles ont mangé des pommes
> Las niñas han comido/ Les filles ont mangé
> Las manzanas que las niñas han comido/ Les pommes dont  que les filles ont mangées


Casi.
No te apures que los de habla francesa también tienen estos problemas. Poco a poco.


----------



## gonlezza

> Casi.
> No te apures que los de habla francesa también tienen estos problemas. Poco a poco.


 
Gracias, pero a lo visto (y afortunadamente para mí) me he ido a equivocar en lo que menos me preocupaba en ese momento tan dramático

Gracias, de nuevo C&M


----------



## gonlezza

Hola a todos,
Ya, ya sé que no hay manera... 



> Pour les verbes qui ne sont pas pronominaux, c'est assez simple :
> 1. J'ai vu les enfants, je les ai vus (COD = _les_ -> les enfants)


1. *J'ai vu* les enfants (CD); je les ai vu*s*

Pero, yo soy *una chica*...
1b. J'ai vu la lumière / je l'ai vu*e* (lumière CD detrás del verbo)
Y si digo:
1c. J'ai vu que tous les garçons... no sería: j'ai vu*e* ?
1d. J'ai décidé de ne pas me marier... // J'ai décidé*e* de ? (porque soy una chica)???


----------



## Cintia&Martine

gonlezza said:


> Hola a todos,
> Ya, ya sé que no hay manera...
> 
> 
> 1. *J'ai vu* les enfants (CD); je les ai vu*s*
> 
> Pero, yo soy *una chica*...
> 1b. J'ai vu la lumière / je l'ai vu*e* (lumière CD detrás del verbo no, *l' *es el COD, etá puesto por _lumière _y está colocado antes del verbo, entonces e al final como lo has puesto)
> Y si digo:
> 1c. J'ai vu que tous les garçons... no sería: j'ai vu*e* ? Non. El COD es la subordinada entera y está detrás del verbo, concordancia normal del verbo _avoir_.
> 1d. J'ai décidé de ne pas me marier... // J'ai décidé*e* de ? (porque soy una chica)  Lo mismo que anteriormente.


No es posible de darle un género a una subordinada .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## janpol

Citation :
Zaby : "... voyons les verbes pronominaux : pour savoir s'il faut accorder le participe passé des verbes pronominaux, il faut savoir si le pronom réfléchi est le COD."
Ceci est vrai pour les pronominaux de sens réfléchi ou de sens réciproque  mais ne l'est pas pour les verbes essentiellement pronominaux et les pronominaux de sens passif dont le participe passé s'accorde avec le sujet.


----------



## gonlezza

Al margen del objeto directo. 
1. (yo, chica) J'ai mangé / J'ai fait / J'ai voulu / ¿Siempre?
2. Elle a mangé / Elle a pleuré / Elles ont joué / (Igual)


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Sí. Es invariable con avoir, no nos importa nunca el sujeto con este auxiliar, ya que lo único que puede modificar el participio es el CD si va delante. Y volvemos a lo de antes. .

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## gonlezza

> Sí. Es invariable con avoir, no nos importa nunca el sujeto con este auxiliar, ya que lo único que puede modificar el participio es el CD si va delante. Y volvemos a lo de antes. .


 
Estupendo. Creo (sólo creo) que por fin lo capto.


----------



## diegu

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
Saludos!!

Quisiera saber si existe alguna regla para la concordancia en el pasado compuesto (femenino y/o plural) puesto que algunos participios pasados cambian en la forma plural y/o femenina mientras que otros no.

Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Diegu:

Ya que hemos fusionado tu pregunta en un hilo anterior que trata de lo mismo, si lees este hilo desde el principio verás cómo funcionan las concordancias según el auxiliar empleado. Si luego te queda una duda, vuelve a preguntar sobre lo que no te ha quedado claro e intentaremos despejar tus dudas. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Georgefm

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Saludos, 

Tengo esta oración:

*Il a mis les lettres sur le bureau.
*
Si quiere reemplazar utilizando el COD, quedaría de esta forma:

*Il les a mises sur le bureau.
*
Es la forma correcta?

Gracias


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sí, es correcto.


> Participe passé avec avoir
> 
> Il *s'accorde* avec le *complément* *d'objet* *direct* (cd) qui est placé *avant* lui:
> - les fruits qu'elles ont mangés étaient beaux.
> 
> mais : elles ont mangé... elles ont mangé des fruits...
> 
> *Source : BOF de Marc Goldstein*


----------



## Georgefm

OK, muchas gracias.

Tengo otra oración:

Vous ne nous avez pas présenté votre fille.

Vous ne nous l'avez pas présenté.


----------



## jprr

Georgefm said:


> OK, muchas gracias.
> 
> Tengo otra oración:
> 
> Vous ne nous avez pas présenté votre fille.
> 
> Vous ne nous l'avez pas présenté.


Hola George: no creo que la regla que te facilitó Tina haya cambiado en los ultimos diez minutos .


----------



## Georgefm

Vous ne nous l'avez pas présentée. 

Con ée, cierto?


----------



## janpol

PARFAIT !

Vous ne nous l'avez pas présentée.
 Vous n'avez pas présenté QUI ? réponse : L' qui est placé AVANT et qui remplace "votre fille", féminin, singulier donc "présenté*e*"


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola.

Aprendí que en el _passé composé_ el participio pasado debe concordar en género y número con el objeto si es que éste se pone antes del verbo. (p.ej. _Julie? Oui, je l'ai vue ce matin._)

Lo que no me quedó claro es si esto también es cierto con objetos de otras personas que no sean la tercera. Por ejemplo:

_(Julie habla con Sophie)_
_Est-ce que ton père t'a appelé(e)?_

_(Julie habla con Sophie y Laura)_
_Je vous ai vu(es) hier, mais vous ne m'avez pas vu(e)._

Por favor quisiera saber si debe haber concordancia en estos casos. Les agradezco de antemano.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Tu sospecha es acertada. 

(Joseph à Anne et Frédérique) _Ah ! Vous étiez là ! Je ne vous avais pas vues !_

 Saludos,


swift


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Me alegra, gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## Cari-Cappuccina

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
"Ton prof' de français voit des choses que l'auteur n'a même pas imaginé"

Dans cette phrase, est qu'il y a, un faute d'accord avec le verbe imaginer?? Doit il s'accorder avec "des choses"?


----------



## janpol

COD = "que" placé avant  donc le pp s'accorde
"que" remplace "des choses", féminin pluriel  = imaginées


----------



## Debaires

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​ 
Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir s´il faut faire l´accord des participes après le pronom "en"

_J´ai épluché des pommes de terre_

_*J´en ai épluché*_
_*J´en ai épluchées*_

_J´ai eu beau chercher je n´en trouve rien. Merci beaucoup_


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola Debaires:

Este enlace te ayudará a resolver tus dudas:

Le  Participe passé précédé du pronom "en"


----------



## Debaires

Athos de Tracia said:


> Hola Debaires:
> 
> Este enlace te ayudará a resolver tus dudas:
> 
> Le Participe passé précédé du pronom "en"


 

Muchas gracias por el enlace. Está genial!


----------



## pilar_reference

NUEVA PREGUNTA
 Hilos unidos​ 
Hola:

¿Cuál es la forma correcta: _La grande-mère et sa petite-fille se sont *promenées *dans le parc, _o (...) _se sont *promené* dans le parc?_

Agradecería una explicación del porqué de una u otra.

Saludos.


----------



## janpol

_La grande-mère et sa petite-fille se sont *promenées *dans le parc_
_verbe pronominal de sens réfléchi > accord avec le cod s'il est avant_
_elles ont promené qui ?_
_Réponse : se (elles-mêmes), cod placé avant > accord > ées_


----------



## pilar_reference

janpol said:


> _La grande-mère et sa petite-fille se sont *promenées *dans le parc_
> _verbe pronominal de sens réfléchi > accord avec le cod s'il est avant_
> _elles ont promené qui ?_
> _Réponse : se (elles-mêmes), cod placé avant > accord > ées_



Merci beaucoup Janpol. C'est clair, c'est le verbe, n'est pas? C'est transitif en français, pas comme en espagnol, qui a plutôt un sens intransitif, alors le pronom agit comme COI.


----------



## Niope

Hola a todos, soy estudiante "debutant" de francés y quisiera plantearos dos dudas en dos preguntas tipo test.

Esta es la primera:
Elles se sont ..... , mais ne se sont pas ..... .
A.- menties / disputées
B.- menti / disputées
C.- menti / disputé
D.- menties / disputé
Me marca la B como correcta, pensaba que en las formas pronominales y reflexivas había que acordar en verbo con el sujeto, por eso yo había elegido la A. ¿Podéis decirme en que me equivoco?

La segunda:

Les airs que j’ai ..... jouer, je les ai ..... .
A.- entendus / cherchés
B.- entendu / cherché
C.- entendus / cherché
D.- entendu / cherchés
Me marca la D como correcta, ¿porqué se acuerda en este caso "cherches"?  ¿Es porque "les" es el complemento directo y cuando va delante del verbo se acuerda con el sujeto? ¿Entonces cuando se utiliza "les" se acuerda siempre?

Muchas gracias por  vuestra atención y respuestas.


----------



## Paquita

Elles se sont ..... , mais ne se sont pas ..... .

B.- menti / disputées

X a menti *à* Y...et Y a menti *à* X =   "se" es OI = el participio no concuerda
X a disputé Y et Y a disputé X = se es OD

La segunda:

Les airs que j’ai ..... jouer, je les ai ..... .

*A*.- les airs que j'ai entendu*s* je les ai cherché*s*

  j'ai entendu les airs = OD
j'ai cherché les airs = OD

pero *no *es la frase propuesta..

*D*- Les airs que j'ai entend*u jouer* je les ai cherchés

el OD es "jouer" infinitivo = singulier
airs es OD de jouer, no de j'ai entendu

Busca en el foro otros hilos con "participe passé" o "passé composé" en el título.. hay bastantes

Y por cierto: bienvenida entre nosotros..


----------



## Niope

Merci beaucoup. Á bientôt


----------



## makikoba

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Me gustaría que me corrigieran esta concordancia:
"Unas cajas de champán barato que encontramos de oferta en el supermercado" =" Des caisses de champagne bon marché que nous avons trouvé en promotion au supermarché"

Mi duda es "avons trouvé": tengo que acordarlo con "caisses" y escribir "trouvées"??
Gracias


----------



## Gévy

Hola Makikoba:

Si lees este hilo desde el principio verás que sí.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## maicart

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Tengo entendido que con "avoir" se hace la concordancia si el objeto directo precede al verbo. Estoy escribiendo la siguiente frase:

"La dernière chose que j'ai achetée"

Para asegurarme he hecho una búsqueda en Google y me ha dado 3.600 resultados con "achetée" y 39.600 con "acheté".

Yo diría que "achetée" debería ser la forma correcta, pero ¿por qué los resultados de Google contradicen la regla?

Gracias.


----------



## janpol

"La dernière chose que j'ai achetée" > Accord avec le cod s'il est avant "acheté"
que" est le cod, il remplace "chose" >féminin, singulier > ée


----------



## Víctor Pérez

maicart said:


> Para asegurarme he hecho una búsqueda en Google y me ha dado 3.600 resultados con "achetée" y 39.600 con "acheté".
> ¿por qué los resultados de Google contradicen la regla?



Si introduces tu frase "*la dernière chose que j'ai achetée*", en realidad salen 60 resultados correctos (con _achetée_) y 83 incorrectos (con _acheté_) (para conocer la cantidad exacta debes pinchar sobre la última página que Google te propone) lo cual, en efecto, podría parecer chocante. No obstante, y para contestar a tu pregunta sobre esos resultados guguelinos, debes saber que la concordancia del participio pasado con el complemento de objeto directo es una de las pesadillas de la gramática francesa, incluso para los francófonos, sobre todo para los más jóvenes.


----------



## fucsina

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour!

Dans la chanson "d'amour ou d'amitié" de Celine Dion il y a une phrase... "Il aime bien me parler des choses qu'il a vues" je crois que je comprends bien la phrase "le gusta hablarme de las cosas que vio"  mais je ne sais pas pourquoi on utilise "vues" à la place de "vu" le "e" et le "s" s'utilisent pour faire l'accord au passé composé, mais l'accord on le fait avec le verbe "être" ou dans le cas du COD avec le verbe "avoir" mais ici je ne trouve pas la raison, Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Marie3933

_les choses qu'il a vues_ :
le participe passé est employé avec _avoir_ -> je cherche s'il y a un complément d'objet direct et ci ce COD est placé devant le verbe.
Il a vu quoi ? _"que"_ mis pour _"les choses"_, féminin pluriel. C'est le COD et il est placé devant le verbe -> le participe passé s'accorde (féminin pluriel).
C'est aussi simple que cela !


----------



## fucsina

Merci beaucoup, j'ai bien compris


----------



## Letempsdescerises

Bonjour,

J'ai une doute avec l'accord du participe passé quand le verbe est occasionnellement pronominaux. 
J'ai trouvé cette phrase: Je me suis blanchi les dents, mais si on dit ''je me les suis blanchi'' est-ce qu'on doit faire l'accord et écrire ''blanchies''?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour

Oui, dans ce cas ça fonctionne comme si l'auxiliaire était avoir.

Gévy


----------



## Letempsdescerises

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Letempsdescerises

Bonjour,
Dans la phrase ''La cravate que mon fils a choisi est splendide'' est-ce qu'on doit faire l'accord? Parce qu'il s'agit d'une phrase subordonné et c'est en quelque sorte ''mon fils l'a choisie'' mais on n'écrit pas le l' parce que ça vient de ''la cravate'' qui est le référent.

Quelle est la façon correcte?
1. La cravate que mon fils a choisi est splendide.
2. La cravate que mon fils a choisie est splendide.

Merci beaucoup.
Bonne journée.


----------



## Mouke

Bonjour,
il me semble qu'ici la règle de base de l'accord du participe passé employé avec "avoir" s'applique: on accorde avec le cod s'il est placé devant.
Donc, ici, le cod est "la cravate" (ou est-ce le pronom "que"?). Comme il est placé devant, on accorde.
--> La cravate que mon fils a choisie


----------



## Letempsdescerises

Merci beaucoup! C'est super difficile l'accord du participe passé


----------



## janpol

La cravate que mon fils a choisi est splendide
 
CHOISI ?  CHOISIE ?

choisi" est un participe passé employé avec l'auxiliaire  AVOIR ("a"), il s'accorde donc en genre et en nombre avec le COD si

celui-ci est placé AVANT lui dans la phrase. ("avant" et non pas "devant", ces deux mots n'ont pas exactement le même sens).

Mon fils a choisi quoi ? réponse : "le pronom relatif "QUE" qui remplace le  "cravate" qui est féminin singulier. Donc "choisi"

doit être mis au féminin singulier : choisie >> La cravate que mon fils a choisie est splendide.


----------



## 210619djg

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Trabajo en una univesidad y le escribo a un colega indicando que he hecho la pregunta (que él me solicitó  a otro colega)
J'ai pos*é* la question ou  J'ai pos*ée* la question? Tengo esa duda, si soy mujer debo poner é o ée.


----------



## jprr

Une méthode qui permet de résoudre *la plupart des doutes *(déjà citée par Victor Perez :warn"NUEVA PREGUNTA: post #75...)et il suffit de mémoriser les 2 ou 3 cas où elle ne marche pas.

*La méthode Wilmet* ...



> Au moment où j’écris son participe passé, je me demande si j’ai déjà écrit ce qui EST {participe passé}. Si oui, j’accorde le participe, sinon, je n’accorde pas.


Ex :
Est-ce que j'ai déjà écrit "question" lorsque j'écris "posé" dans "j'ai posé la question" => NON => pas d"accord.
Est-ce que j'ai déjà écrit "question" lorsque j'écris posé dans " la question que j'ai posée" => OUI => donc accord


----------

